# Stress and thyroid cancer?



## kagealy

Do you think stress played a role in you developing thyroid cancer?

I am having surgery on 9/28 for suspicion of thyroid cancer.

In the last 2 years I have had a "perfect storm" of stressful events (i.e. death of 2 family members, death of my dog, a loss of friendship, job stress, etc.)

I can't help but think these things ate away at me and changed me on a cellular level.

Funny, I was proud of myself for not having a nervous break-
down last year, but I guess it takes it's toll one way or another.

Once my thyroid is out, I have decided to let go of my grief, pain, hurt and anger. I have a chance to still have a healthy, happy life. On Sunday, my friends and I are having a going away party for my thyroid! LOL!


----------



## webster2

kagealy said:


> Do you think stress played a role in you developing thyroid cancer?
> 
> I am having surgery on 9/28 for suspicion of thyroid cancer.
> 
> In the last 2 years I have had a "perfect storm" of stressful events (i.e. death of 2 family members, death of my dog, a loss of friendship, job stress, etc.)
> 
> I can't help but think these things ate away at me and changed me on a cellular level.
> 
> Funny, I was proud of myself for not having a nervous break-
> down last year, but I guess it takes it's toll one way or another.
> 
> Once my thyroid is out, I have decided to let go of my grief, pain, hurt and anger. I have a chance to still have a healthy, happy life. On Sunday, my friends and I are having a going away party for my thyroid! LOL!


I often wonder the same. I had a huge life stress in November and was diagnosed in July, after surgery. Graves dx too. You have a wonderful attitude, and I love the party idea! Enjoy!


----------



## joplin1975

My surgeon told me the cancer had been in there 
& growing for years...but I too have wondered the same thing. This year has been pretty tough and the cancer thing seemed like (hopefully) the last straw.


----------



## Andros

kagealy said:


> Do you think stress played a role in you developing thyroid cancer?
> 
> I am having surgery on 9/28 for suspicion of thyroid cancer.
> 
> In the last 2 years I have had a "perfect storm" of stressful events (i.e. death of 2 family members, death of my dog, a loss of friendship, job stress, etc.)
> 
> I can't help but think these things ate away at me and changed me on a cellular level.
> 
> Funny, I was proud of myself for not having a nervous break-
> down last year, but I guess it takes it's toll one way or another.
> 
> Once my thyroid is out, I have decided to let go of my grief, pain, hurt and anger. I have a chance to still have a healthy, happy life. On Sunday, my friends and I are having a going away party for my thyroid! LOL!


Stess does depress the immune system so it is my humble opinion stress plays a huge role in the break down of the body.

Glad you are having a going away party for your thyroid. You "have" had a bad turn of events. OMG!! I truly am sorry for all of this.


----------



## Octavia

I do think the way we react/respond to what's happening in our lives (i.e. stress) has an effect on our mental as well as physical health. Having said that, though, my life couldn't be much happier than it is (and has been) - I am quite happy and relatively stress-free, and I don't recall going through a particularly stressful time prior to being diagnosed. Evidently, I did not need a stress trigger for my thyroid cancer to rear its ugly head. I suspect that for me, the cancer was indeed growing for years...it just happened to become visible one day. Maybe it would have grown more quickly if I were under a great deal of stress. Who knows!!??

Oh, and I also had a going away party for my thyroid after I learned I'd have to get the 2nd half taken out... it was fun!


----------



## rockabette

Hi guys.....

I wonder too, after finding out yesterday I had papillary carcinoma in my right thyroid after having a hemithroidectomy a week or so ago, that all the stress caused from a toxic nodule nudges the formation of cancer along.

The end of last year was extremely stressful for me with a racing heart, severe anxiety and problems at work to the point i quit my job. Having to be proactive in my own treatment due to being blown off by GPs and specialists did my head in and made me feel like I was going crazy.

I was doing AOK till mid this year when my grandmother passed away and I had to organise the funeral, my husband's old boss financially screwed us over, we moved, house, renovated our unit to rent out, put my old dog down, surgery last week and now the C word. PLUS I am now a semester behind in my studies due to life getting the better of me and now I have a few more months or so ahead of me of treatment for the left thyroid.

Makes me wonder what would have happened if i wasnt so adamant on having surgery.

Octavia my story sounds kinda similar to yours in regards to having a TT not long after having one side removed.


----------



## webster2

I am convinced that a long period of stress contributed to the onset of Graves for me. In a way, it was a blessing because the cancer was discovered early. Always a silver lining.....no matter what pooh hits the fan!


----------



## I DClaire

I'd bet everything I own that stress contributed to my thyroid problems. I personally believe that some/many people are highly sensitive to stress, they spend weeks, months or years trying to cope, but it eventually causes maybe just one little chemical imbalance somewhere in the body and then that person's health begins to suffer - stress pushes, pushes, pushes...then it gets it's foot in the door and things are probably never going to be the same.

My elderly mother is a tremendous trigger for my stress. I doubt there have been 7 weeks over the past 7 years when there wasn't a problem, there wasn't drama, there weren't hurt feelings and unbridled confusion. My mother thrives on stress (as do other people I know) while I can barely function under such conditions. My sister and brother say they let it all roll off their personalities like water rolls off a duck's back - I can't do that, I absorb it, I worry about it, I want to make Mother happy or comfortable...and it has all but consumed me. Then, physically, mentally and emotionally drained, I got really sick, ultimately with serious thyroid issues.

It's sad and it's awfully hard. I'm convinced being a gentle soul is a curse sometimes. Lots of times I honestly wish I didn't care. I know millions of people in the world today have to manage and deal with infinitely more stress than I'm under and my heart goes out to them.

Mother has been keeping most of her complaints to herself since I really got sick, since I suppose she realized I was totally unable to deal with anyone's problems except my own BUT we're now right back where we've always been - problems that defy solutions, stubborn ideas and opinions that cause so much stress for others, constant complaining for attention, etc., and I truly believe that's part of the reason I'm not feeling well.


----------



## Octavia

I DClaire said:


> My elderly mother is a tremendous trigger for my stress. I doubt there have been 7 weeks over the past 7 years when there wasn't a problem, there wasn't drama, there weren't hurt feelings and unbridled confusion. My mother thrives on stress (as do other people I know) while I can barely function under such conditions. My sister and brother say they let it all roll off their personalities like water rolls off a duck's back - I can't do that, I absorb it, I worry about it, I want to make Mother happy or comfortable...and it has all but consumed me. Then, physically, mentally and emotionally drained, I got really sick, ultimately with serious thyroid issues.


I DClaire, I feel for you... that is very, very stressful. And you have a huge opportunity to bring some "sanity" back to your life. There are many books that have been written to help people in situations like yours. Many of them seem to be on the "potentially overly religious" side (but can still be helpful).

For your own health and sanity, you need to start putting yourself first. Can you spend less time with your mother? See/talk to her less frequently? Gently stand up to her, such as "Mom, I see that you are feeling stressed...I am too. I need to back away from any excess stress in my life so I can concentrate on getting my own health under control. As my mother, I'm sure you want the best for me, so thank you for understanding while I take care of myself..." Something like that, but in your words. 

I have some other thoughts, and will send a PM.


----------



## Butterflyjkg

I definitely think that disEASE comes from within... thoughts, stress, whatever. Some come from external things I guess.. .radiation, chemicals or ?? I do think that your stress and sorry and worry has to have somewhere to go. If you don't have a breakdown, I think it will manifest in another way.

I don't know if my cancer was from the Nuke plant I grew up next to ( my mom SWEARS hers was) or if my dark, black, unhappy life caused me to get this in the area that I thought about and worried about for many years because of it taking my mom's life.

I, too, am a gentle soul. I try to fix the world. I am very concerned about everyone and everything. If someone has a problem, it's up to ME to find a solution. I understand what a previous poster wrote here about her mom and the INSANITY surrounding her. My dad is the same way. HE cares about NOTHING and the pieces fall where they may. I am expected to rush down there and MAKE IT OKAY. Before my cancer I had distanced myself from that madness, but you KNOW how cancer is.. it makes you feel sad and like you need to make things right with everyone, no matter how much things were THEIR fault. I did do that and you know, I am wondering if that was a mistake. The irritation, stress, teeth gritting.. it's all back. Not to the degree that they were... I won't let myself get to the point of a racing heart and sleepless nights. I try now to just shake my head and say "wow, they don't have a clue what life is about or how to control themselves." Don't get me wrong. I still want to knock their heads together, just not as hard as I would have before. :anim_38:

So to sum it up, YES, I think stress is what causes disease. Think about this, how many people do you know in life who "think their poopy doesn't stink".. who are all about themselves, parading around like they are IT... THOSE people are usually heathy as a horse. It's the old sad-sack types, depressed, having anxiety, etc... who are always SICK and going to the doctor. :sick0026::sick0019:


----------



## Octavia

Butterflyjkg said:


> So to sum it up, YES, I think stress is what causes disease. Think about this, how many people do you know in life who "think their poopy doesn't stink".. who are all about themselves, parading around like they are IT... THOSE people are usually heathy as a horse. It's the old sad-sack types, depressed, having anxiety, etc... who are always SICK and going to the doctor. :sick0026::sick0019:


Too true! Sad, but true...


----------



## I DClaire

I've already told two doctors that my mother is going to be the death of me and I'm really not kidding! For the last 2-3 weeks I've been distancing myself more from Mother but the stress is still almost unbearable.

We've been talking about stress triggering thyroid problems and I believe it! I've been reading a little bit recently about something else that researchers are beginning to suspect may play into a lot of mental and physical illnesses and that is supressed emotions. If I had to describe my life with my mother in two words, they would be "supressed emotions"! When you really think about it, having to eternally be someone you're not because of another person's overbearing expectations, having to endure criticism about everything and hold the pain inside, never ever pleasing someone, always being told that you let others down, etc., generates a level of stress that is hard to endure.

I've been deeply concerned that the stress Mother keeps me and everyone else in my family under makes it impossible for me to know how Armour is effecting me. No pill, I don't care what it is, can overcome the physical, mental and emotional symptoms that go with unrelenting stress. In a more normal atmosphere, I might feel altogether happier and healthier than I feel right now.

Butterflyjkg, I think you make an excellent point. I know people who are so self-absorbed and all that nothing gets them down. My cross to bear is a tender heart that absorbs everything happening around me and can't let things go.


----------



## cmaxwell1

I havent recieved the results of my FNA yet but I had a period of high stress year before last including deaths of close ones and it triggered anxiety and panic attacks and Im wondering if it also triggered the growth of my nodule or whether it was just my anxiety that made me go to the drs and accidently find it.


----------



## JoJo

I have endured stress my entire life.. and I went through 5 years of total hell a couple years before my thyroid cancer diagnosis. Daughter having been diagnosed bipolar, ODD, etc. during that time. She thanks me today for keeping her alive during those horrific years. Yet I still try to keep a positive attitude. It all just comes crashing down every once in a while. You can be strong for only so long.


----------



## bluemoonguy

You know, I've often wondered about how stress tied in to my thyroid cancer diagnosis. I also wondered how much of my lifestyle was/is a factor in how all of this played out. I don't see lifestyle mentioned too often when it comes to thyroid cancer from the preliminary searches I've conducted on the internet.

I'll be completely honest with you, I'm a 33 year old male with a pretty sedentary lifestyle (work in front of a computer all day and spend a good amount of hours in front of a computer again in the evening. NOT healthy...). I'm overweight and don't have the best diet in the world. All of these things equate to a pretty poor lifestyle. I'm almost convinced that these factors contributed to my thyroid cancer since, I believe, there isn't a history of thyroid cancer in my immediate family. Though my mother did have a partial thyroidectomy probably 20-30 years ago due to hypothyroidism.

I rarely drink or smoke (socially for the former, practically none at all for the latter). I'm really curious to hear more about your lifestyles and find out if maybe you feel the same way that I do.

I tell you one thing, after this whole ordeal, I'm making a much more conscious effort to take better care of myself: eating better, ditching soft drinks (VERY hard for me), and exercising. Thyroid cancer was my wake-up call.


----------



## polly

I agree with everyone that STRESS in our lives brings on a lot of our illnesses, or makes them worse. There was a lot of stress in my life before my Graves diagnosis and then again before my diagnosis of HSP vasculitis in Nov. 2011. And, as far as family history, I know of no one in my family that has had Graves or a Vasculitis.

Also, I feel my lifestyle probably hasn't helped either. I don't smoke or drink, but am overweight and am a junk food junkie. Give me some chocolate, or a good hamburger and crinkle cut fries, and I'm a happy camper! BUT all that is about to change for me. Can't keep using the excuse it's the baby weight, since my baby is 29 now :evilgrin0029:


----------



## interpret77

I had an appendectomy in December, 2 months later my lump was found by total accident. After my TT on May 3rd, the plumbing died in our bathtub and my car wouldn't start. Naturally, money is SO tight as I cannot work so I'm getting disability which is nothing. The stress is killing me emotionally and physically but I'm getting so much stronger for going through it. I hope things are better for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Zheni

I'm bumping this up because I think stress is an important issue. My stress levels were through the roof the 6 months before diagnosis. I felt rocked to my core by marital challenges, and physically felt the anguish in every cell. Then cancer piled on the mess.

The important thing now is figuring out how to prevent recurrence and other future cancers. I already lead a very healthy life when it comes to eating and exercise. However, mentally I have not yet recovered from either the relationship issues or the cancer shock. It scares me.

Here are the ideas people have suggested: yoga, meditation, therapy, reiki, massage, hypnosis....

What works for you?


----------



## abymom99

Zheni said:


> I'm bumping this up because I think stress is an important issue. My stress levels were through the roof the 6 months before diagnosis. I felt rocked to my core by marital challenges, and physically felt the anguish in every cell. Then cancer piled on the mess.
> 
> The important thing now is figuring out how to prevent recurrence and other future cancers. I already lead a very healthy life when it comes to eating and exercise. However, mentally I have not yet recovered from either the relationship issues or the cancer shock. It scares me.
> 
> Here are the ideas people have suggested: yoga, meditation, therapy, reiki, massage, hypnosis....
> 
> What works for you?


Thanks for bumping this Zheni. I have also suffered from severe stress for the past year (and still a lot of stress even before that). In fact, when I get really stressed I now start trembling all over, almost like I'm having a seizure, so I know that it's physically affecting me. My cortisol was also slightly above normal. There are many times when I think that I might die if I don't get out from under the stress, because I feel like it's slowly killing me. I often just want to pick up and move somewhere to get away from everything, but my family is here.

By the way, I'm currently trying yoga and just did a 50 minute "anxiety reduction" program night before last, but it did nothing for me. My heart was racing the entire time despite my best efforts to focus on my breathing and relax. I don't know what it is, but my heart just races most of the time. The beta blocker I'm on helps, but doesn't get rid of it completely.

I've also tried numerous anti-anxiety meds, but none of them have done a thing for me either. The beta blocker has helped calm my system down the most, but again it's not 100%. Of course, I'm only taking 1/4 of a normal dose, but I'm afraid to go higher since I'm prone to low blood pressure at times.


----------



## jsgarden1

I'm also a believer that stress triggered my Graves. Not even a year before being diagnosed, we moved my mother in law in with us to heal up from a broken hip. Not realizing at that point that alzheimers reared its ugly head to her. So trying to care for someone who can turn into a princess one moment and an ogre the next...well, stressful to say the least. Then pile in the now 3 year old (she was 14 months when we got her) great niece whom we have permanent custody of. My life has been hellish ever since. It's not that I don't love them, I'm just stressed to the max almost every day. Whoever said they wanted to just move away...well, I have thought that too lol. Now I try and just let some of it go, knowing I'm making myself sick if I worry about it all.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

Funnily enough, I was only talking about this to my GP today - she didn't seem to think there was a link. However, my thyroid cancer happened at a time of extreme stress in my life, and, 6 months on, I'm still struggling to cope with stress. I find I have a much lower stress threshold than I used to.

I, too, am looking for ideas of how to cope better. My doctor suggests anti-depressants but I'm really keen to avoid them if at all possible. However, life seems like it's jolly hard work at the moment. All ideas gratefully received!


----------



## Octavia

Antidepressants are for clinical depression, not for coping. I'm disappointed that your doctor would think that's the answer here. I think a counselor would be a better option so you can talk through the things that are causing the stress and look for ways to minimize and/or cope with those stressors.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

Thanks, Octavia - that's what I was thinking. But you know what it's like, you have this assumption that your doctor knows best and perhaps they have a point? Especially when you know you're feeling really down and fed up.

I'm going to try to find a counsellor and give that a try before doing anything else. After all, it can't really do any harm, and I really don't


----------



## KeepOnGoing

seem to get to the end of my sentences!

Sorry!


----------



## I DClaire

Octavia said:


> Antidepressants are for clinical depression, not for coping. I'm disappointed that your doctor would think that's the answer here. I think a counselor would be a better option so you can talk through the things that are causing the stress and look for ways to minimize and/or cope with those stressors.


How very true! My endocrinologist and I have developed a very enjoyable relationship over the past two years and I find I'm able to say things to her that I can't share with other healthcare professionals. Her friend is/was my psychiatrist but I think the day finally came when even the psychiatrist realized stress is my #1 problem and the triggers for 99% of my stress also generate my anxiety and depression. I'm only speaking from 40+ years of personal experience but I'm convinced no antidepressant is going to "cure" depression unless the person can somehow learn to manage their stress. I try_ but I'm not terribly_ _successful_! I'm better _but I've got a long way to go. _I don't honestly believe it is wholly possible to reinvent oneself but I do think it's possible to help oneself to a great degree.

It's ironic that this thread was current today, I've been thinking about this discussion recently. I am currently watching as stress takes such a toll on a dear friend and I'm desperately worried about her. My friend's mother has terminal lung cancer and wants her daughter with her 24/7...and my friend cannot bring herself to let her mother down. She is mentally, physically and emotionally exhausted but keeps going because she loves her mom so much.

We're all different, aren't we? I'd still prefer to be a rather gentle soul than tough as nails but a tender heart is always more vulnerable to the stresses in our lives.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

The question is: does thyroid cancer change how your body and mind handle stress? I definitely think that stress gets to me much more than it used to, but then I've been under a lot of stress in the last couple of years and not that much of it really is directly related to my cancer diagnosis. I feel like I'm just coping the whole time, which is very hard work.

Does anyone have any practical tips for how to change your response to stress? Thank you for your help, folks, it's much appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975

I think it's very hard to tease out hormonal issues and lingering mental issues.

I get significantly more anxious around doctors now. Much more so than I used to. When there's a slightly abnormal lab value or a minor issue, my first reaction is "of course"...ya know, as if I'm doomed to bad medical results now.  Which makes no sense but it is what it is.

For me, it took a long time to get used to feeling "normal" on meds. I was hypo for so long that having energy almost made me feel anxious. I think this is exacerbated by suppression therapy...so if you feel anxious or like you are having issues coping, ask how supressed you really need to be.

All that said, I'm feeling much more mentally stale, going on two years out.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

I'm not even fully suppressed, according to the oncologist - TSH was 0.25 last we tested (more tests next week). I still don't feel really well on the thyroxine, but my GP says there's no physical reason why not, despite my last Free T3 being right at the bottom of the range. This makes me think that it's the stress that's getting to me, physically as well as mentally. I've always been a bit anxious, but usually know what to do to keep it under control. At the moment I don't seem to have the energy to run, which is my usual stress buster. All the medical people keep saying it will take a year to feel well - I guess they might actually be right, if it's taken you nearly 2 years to feel normal. I'm just trying to unpack the stress / thyroid / cancer / life parcel and see if there's anything I can do to make life easier.


----------



## joplin1975

That's suppressed! That's as low as I'm willing to go. I have issues with anxiety too and am very sensitive to the meds. So, nope, as long as I am between 0.1-0.5, I'm considered good to go. I wouldn't, if I were you, agree to going any lower. There's big push to re-evaluate suppression vs. quality of life. Just something to consider.

But, yes, if you free t3 is low, well....that complicates things.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

I hadn't really considered that it might be the suppression side of things which was contributing to the anxiety - that's a really interesting point. I'm going to see what my numbers look like next week. The oncologist first of all said that he wanted it to be 0.1, but he didn't seem completely set on getting my TSH down further - I had a fully encapsulated papillary carcinoma with no spread and didn't need RAI, so I would be comfortable without maximum suppression. As for the free T3, nobody but me seems to think it's a problem, so we'll have to see.

Thank you, Joplin1975, for sharing your experience - you've given me food for thought, and made me feel that perhaps I've not completely lost the plot!


----------

